# Tech Tips



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Can we ask for a tech tip in here?
I've been asked to fix my friends computer...


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Perry Noid said:


> Can we ask for a tech tip in here?
> I've been asked to fix my friends computer...


So what's the problem?


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

It is a screw that has turned "roundish" in the middle and will not come out with any of my tools. I don't have a small angle grinder or solder bolt. I tried to glue it to stuff and twist that but the superglue was not that super


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Perry Noid said:


> It is a screw that has turned "roundish" in the middle


Where in the middle?


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

The red spirit said:


> Where in the middle?


On top, the head


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Perry Noid said:


> On top, the head


Is it the motherboard's stand-off?

Generally pliers should help, using force. Or use screwdriver and use lots of pushing force against the thing it's screwed into, this might help.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

The screw head is stripped; use pliers as suggested: pull out whilst turning. That wasn't _originally_ intended to sound so sexual...


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> The screw head is stripped; use pliers as suggested: pull out whilst turning. That wasn't _originally_ intended to sound so sexual...


I tried that


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

The real problem from the beginning was that the power went off every time my friend had turned the machine on :crazy:


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Perry Noid said:


> The real problem from the beginning was that the power went off every time my friend had turned the machine on :crazy:


In computer or in the house?


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

The red spirit said:


> In computer or in the house?


I'm not sure, I did not test it outside her place


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Perry Noid said:


> I'm not sure, I did not test it outside her place


You misunderstood me. Does the the computer's power went out or does computer make power went off in the house?


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

The red spirit said:


> You misunderstood me. Does the the computer's power went out or does computer make power went off in the house?


I have not seen what happend my self, she just handed it over to me.
She just explained that when she pushed the on button it "shut down"/turned off. She could not even log in.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Perry Noid said:


> I have not seen what happend my self, she just handed it over to me.
> She just explained that when she pushed the on button it "shut down"/turned off. She could not even log in.


Can be PSU, power button, wirring failures. Also can be not fully connected things, insane overheating issues, SSD/HDD failure, wrong BIOS settings and so on. This one you will have to find out yourself, because there can be so many possibilities. I don't even know if it's desktop or laptop.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

The red spirit said:


> Can be PSU, power button, wirring failures. Also can be not fully connected things, insane overheating issues, SSD/HDD failure, wrong BIOS settings and so on. This one you will have to find out yourself, because there can be so many possibilities. I don't even know if it's desktop or laptop.


Thanks, I understand.
It's a laptop. 
I had a simmilar issue many yeaps ago. I needed to buy an adaptor (for the powercord) and then it worked fine again... but my father said maybe the motherboard...who knows, lol.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Perry Noid said:


> Thanks, I understand.
> It's a laptop.
> I had a simmilar issue many yeaps ago. I needed to buy an adaptor (for the powercord) and then it worked fine again... but my father said maybe the motherboard...who knows, lol.


Removing battery for troubleshooting is a good thing.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

The red spirit said:


> Removing battery for troubleshooting is a good thing.


This is what I tried to do 
Now I only gotta remove this one little screw.


----------

